# what happens after quitting or deactivating?



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

As soon as my car require major expenses, I plan to get off Uber. Considering it is nearing 200k miles, this probably will be sooner than later. I was wondering when my account gets deactivated, will I be able to still sign in without going online? That way I can reminisce how I destroyed my car by driving for Uber. I know there are some Supreme Commanders of Uber Support that frequent this board. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Good topic question. I think the first thing that happens is you breathe a sigh of relief. It's quite liberating.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

I stopped driving 3 months ago, yet I can still get into my UberPartner App without going online. You'll quickly realize what you're _not _missing out on.

Just opened the app and big surprise....I don't see it surging anywhere in town.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I was hoping there is a way to download data like in Facebook. If they let me log in without pressing "Go Online" I'd be very happy.


----------



## Don't Turn Around (Mar 17, 2016)

Are you coming back here like an addict?


----------

